# Has this happened to you?



## ORACLE (Jul 2, 2005)

Today i tried to max out on my deadlift as a last set (bad decision since i was already tired).  I honestly had alot of people stop what they were doing just to watch....either to see me do it or shit my pants in the process more than likely it was the latter of the two. 

I put on 475lbs got it halfway up and my left strap goes.  Fucked up my concentration and of course my grip.  I wasted so much energy doing it and not to mention the embarrassment of not being able to complete the lift that i mentally couldn't work out my back like i wanted to.  I just felt like it was a wasted workout.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jul 2, 2005)

Quit being a pussy and making excuses O.  Just do it!  No excuses.  No, but if I have high hopes for a certain lift and it doesn't happen my workout will usually be shitty because I'm pissed off at myself for not making the lift.


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 2, 2005)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> Quit being a pussy and making excuses O.  Just do it!  No excuses.  No, but if I have high hopes for a certain lift and it doesn't happen my workout will usually be shitty because I'm pissed off at myself for not making the lift.



That's what i felt like.  I just knew that i could get that weight up then the result was crappy.


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 2, 2005)

and i just started using weight straps about 2 weeks ago because i noticed my grip wasn't able to hold up the weight.  The first time doing it my circulation was cut off and my forearms and hands were swollen.  I just don't know how to actually make them tight around the bar without putting the added strain to my hands.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jul 2, 2005)

Be careful doing those heavy deadlifts around the hotties in case you do shit your pants.  Just my little bit of expert advice.


----------



## Defconx3 (Jul 2, 2005)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> No, but if I have high hopes for a certain lift and it doesn't happen my workout will usually be shitty because I'm pissed off at myself for not making the lift.



Yep, happens to me too.


----------



## Blackbird (Jul 2, 2005)

Were you going to get it?  If so you should have tried again.


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 2, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> Were you going to get it?  If so you should have tried again.



I did try again but i think i exerted all my effort in that attempt that i was too tired on my next


----------



## tordon (Aug 1, 2005)

"focus daniel son" dont look at them, dont think about them concentrate only on the task at hand.....when i get like thet i use some self hypnosis tricks i learned years ago.....yah it sounds stupid but with a little practice it works...... :sniper:

........and wear Depend undergarments in case you do shit yourself


----------



## K-sLiM (Aug 1, 2005)

As long as you tried your hardest that is all that matters!


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Aug 1, 2005)

Sniff, sniff, sniff.....what's that I smell..........PUSSY!!!!!  
Yeah, happened to me today doing flat bench dumbbell's.  Went heavy, got them up and then lost my balance and threw them down.  Walked around for 2 min. and thought of things or people who piss me off and then grabbed the DB's again and put them up for 6 reps.


----------

